# Looking for a reputable breeder



## Cachita125 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi
Once before I posted looking for recommendations for reputable breeders and have not even received one.
Just wondering if Im not suppose to ask that question?
Just let me know if there is a reason.
Will appreciate an answer
Thank you
Jose


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I don't know why no one answered except that the board has been slow lately. Or maybe no one had an answer.
I am no expert on this or any other topic but I would start by looking at the Havanese Club of America's breeders list to start. I looked at the AKC Marketplace also and would only consider a Breeder of Merit at least. Most of the good breeders will not ship puppies and you have to go in person. So that might limit your area.
I am not personally acquainted with this breeder but she is in NY and is a breeder of merit. Her mother breeds Havanese too and lives near me. Bon bon Havanese. I see on her website that she has a female puppy available at this time. You might start there? Her mother gave me a lot of good information when I was looking for a puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that's a really broad question. The best thing to do is to read the pinned post in the puppy section on what to look for in a good breeder, and then do some research into possible breeders you might be interested in working with. Then ask if anyone here has had any experience with them. That is much more likely to get you a response.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Cachita, did you get the responses above? Were they helpful to you?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think this is a suggestion in the threads on how to find a breeder, but someone suggested to me to go to local shows. Even if you’re not interested in a show dog or in going to dog shows regularly it’s a great way to meet all kinds of Havanese people and get referrals, and if you do a meet a breeder it’ll be easier to tell if you click with someone compared to online or over the phone.


----------



## Realcntrymusic (Oct 9, 2020)

*Breeder in NJ*



Cachita125 said:


> Hi
> Once before I posted looking for recommendations for reputable breeders and have not even received one.
> Just wondering if Im not suppose to ask that question?
> Just let me know if there is a reason.
> ...


Hi Jose, Did you ever find a good Breeder? I'm also looking for one in NJ. And, was wondering if you ever found a good breeder. 
Thanks,Kerry


----------



## Realcntrymusic (Oct 9, 2020)

Does anyone know about this Breeder?Revistio Havanesep. It’s an Idaho. They have one puppy left.
Thank you, Kerry


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Realcntrymusic said:


> Does anyone know about this Breeder?Revistio Havanesep. It's an Idaho. They have one puppy left.
> Thank you, Kerry


Personally, I would want to visit this breeder in person to check things out. They seem to have a lot going on - a farm, kennel, breeding two different types of dogs. They don't seem to have a website or any information online. Some of the videos on her Facebook page show adult Havanese that look very matted and unkempt. Do your homework with any breeder you are considering. Good luck.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cachita125 said:


> Hi
> Once before I posted looking for recommendations for reputable breeders and have not even received one.
> Just wondering if Im not suppose to ask that question?
> Just let me know if there is a reason.
> ...


Read this thread: https://www.havaneseforum.com/82-in...illing-travel-get-healthy-puppy-great-br.html

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The Revisto website does say she is a Breeder of Merit and extensive health testing is done.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

If they do health testing I would ask for the parent's CHIC numbers and look up their OFA information.


----------

